# 맛있어야지 vs 맛있어야만



## 82riceballs

Hi all!

certain sources on the internet say that 어야지 and 어야만 both emphasize 어야 but the former is casual and the latter is formal. I wanted to double check this, since I heard the following two in the same conversation: 

김치가 맛있어야만 음식이 맛있어요
한국 음식에는 마늘이 들어가야지 맛이 나요

These were said by the same person to the other person in the conversation. Was the person really trying to be more formal in the first sentence?

thanks in advance for your help


----------



## jakartaman

They are basically interchangeable. The difference lies not in formality but in nuance.

김치가 맛있어야만... Kimchi must be good and...

김치가 맛있어야지... Kimchi should be good and...

마늘이 들어가야만... Garlic must be added and...

마늘이 들어가야지... Garlic should be added and...


----------



## Rance

Jakarta pretty much summed up well.



> *-어야만*
> 
> 
> *어미*
> 
> (끝음절의 모음이 ‘ㅏ, ㅗ’가 아닌 용언의 어간 뒤에 붙어) *앞 절의 일이 뒤 절 일의 필수적인 조건임을 나타내는 연결 어미. 어미 ‘-어야2’에 보조사 ‘만16’이 결합한 말이다.*
> 
> 
> 
> 이 산을 *넘어야만* 마을에 갈 수 있다.





> *-어야지1*
> 
> 
> *어미*
> 
> (끝음절의 모음이 ‘ㅏ, ㅗ’가 아닌 용언의 어간 뒤에 붙어) *[같은 말]  -어야2(1. 앞 절의 일이 뒤 절 일의 조건임을 나타내는 연결 어미).*
> 시간이 *있어야지* 여행을 가지



They both means that first clause is the cause/reason/condition for second clause and the difference is that in case of -어야만 that the first clause is a must(*필수적인 조건*).


----------



## 82riceballs

Thanks so much guys!! You guys are so much better than random posts on the internet by puerile who claim to know Korean!! m(__)m


----------

